# I've already booked my trip



## steveindixon (Apr 15, 2008)

Okay, I booked my trip a couple of weeks ago for a trip in July. Today I signed up for the Rewards Program. Is there anyway I can get points for my trip in July even though I did not have my account number at that time? Thanks! Steve


----------



## AlanB (Apr 15, 2008)

Steve,

Call up Amtrak, when Julie answers say "agent". Then give the agent your reservation number and tell him/her that you'd like to add your AGR number. That should do it.


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 15, 2008)

steveindixon said:


> Okay, I booked my trip a couple of weeks ago for a trip in July. Today I signed up for the Rewards Program. Is there anyway I can get points for my trip in July even though I did not have my account number at that time? Thanks! Steve


I did the same thing, I called a local station and they told me when I pick up my ticket to tell them and they could do it then.


----------



## steveindixon (Apr 15, 2008)

Thank you very much you guys!! This was very much appreciated! Steve


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 15, 2008)

steveindixon said:


> Thank you very much you guys!! This was very much appreciated! Steve


By the way, it took me about a month to get my card in the mail


----------

